

Random App Idea: Lots of "Free 5GB" sites + crypto/partitioning/replication - egb

I don't have time to build it, but it might be a fun hack for someone that does.<p>:-)<p>Or okay, if it already exists, I'd love to learn about it!
======
mingpan
I've heard of someone doing this as their thesis. I'm not sure how to find it
again, though.

A big issue is where/how you keep your index.

